# Amplificador de 15W que mas bien son 30W .



## mastropiero (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola Compas .
Armando y desarmando TDA . Que aveces son verdaderas Chapuzas , como es el caso del TDA 2004 ...  :enfadado:
Donde dicen que tienen potencias de mogollón de vatios y a la hora de la verdad se quedan muy cortitos . No dando ni la mitad de la potencia que dicen tener.
Por ello propongo este AMPLIFICADOR , con mayusculas .
Lo anúncian como 15W RMS HIFI . Pero yo creo que da el doble ...
Aveces lo mas sencillo es lo mejor . Los transistores que lleva aguantan una potencia muy superior a la que tienen que trabajar . De esa manera puede trabajar a tope durante horas .
Si quieren un buen Amplificador , aqui lo tienen ... Que lo disfruten .


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 21, 2010)

Se ve muy pequeñito..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Se ve muy pequeñito..


Mas bien NO se ve.


----------



## palomo (Feb 21, 2010)

Se ve como su potencia, aumente el tamaño de la pagina y veo todo borroso a lo mejor pase lo mismo con  la potencia que entrega al aumentarla......

Saludos.


----------



## mastropiero (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahora ya se ve mucho mejor .
Ya lo saben Compas si alguna duda tienen ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2010)

Naaaa...!
Eso no es un amplificador ni medianamente decente!
Está usando como entrada la etapa del VAS y no tiene nada antes para amplificar la señal de entrada. Por otra parte, hay que alimentarlo con una fuente regulada, por que la sensibilidad al ripple de esa configuración es muy alta.
En fin, de funcionar...puede funcionar, pero no le apostaría muchas fichas a ese diseño, que dicho sea de paso....tiene mas de 40 años de antigüedad...


----------



## mastropiero (Feb 22, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaa...!
> Eso no es un amplificador ni medianamente decente!
> Está usando como entrada la etapa del VAS y no tiene nada antes para amplificar la señal de entrada. Por otra parte, hay que alimentarlo con una fuente regulada, por que la sensibilidad al ripple de esa configuración es muy alta.
> En fin, de funcionar...puede funcionar, pero no le apostaría muchas fichas a ese diseño, que dicho sea de paso....tiene mas de 40 años de antigüedad...



¿Naaa?... ¡Es un Amplificador COJONUDO! .
Es una etapa de potencia , funciona con unos 300mV. Si , se debe de poner un previo para micrófono .
Ahora si lo enganchas a cualquier MP3 , radio o CD ...FUNCIONA DE P...MADRE .
La alimentación es simplemente un rectificador de onda completa con un condensador de 2.000uf ... Y... NA DE NA de ruido .
Por otra parte TU , tambien tienes mas de 40 años y por ello no te vamos  a tirar al Rio .
Un saludo .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2010)

mastropiero dijo:


> ¿Naaa?... ¡Es un Amplificador COJONUDO! .
> Es una etapa de potencia , funciona con unos 300mV. Si , se debe de poner un previo para micrófono .
> Ahora si lo enganchas a cualquier MP3 , radio o CD ...FUNCIONA DE P...MADRE .
> La alimentación es simplemente un rectificador de onda completa con un condensador de 2.000uf ... Y... NA DE NA de ruido .
> Por otra parte TU , tambien tienes mas de 40 años y por ello no te vamos  a tirar al Rio .



A ver...empecemos de nuevo:
1- Ese diseño es de antes del 75, y si bien no es necesariamente malo, en la configuración que está usado ahí tiene una sensibilidad al ruido ESPANTOSA. Que vos no la escuches no significa que no exista ese problema, y mas todavía si ponés un capacitor de filtro de 2000uF, que es definitivamente poco para 30W de potencia. Esos valores de capacidad en la alimentación son los que se usaban en la época que se diseño ese amplificador, y peor sucede con el valor y posición del capacitor de salida que es definitivamente pequeño y ni siquiera está en el lazo de realimentación, con lo que la frecuencia de corte (-3dB) sobre la carga es de 20Hz (8ohms) o 40Hz (4ohms).
2- No tiene etapa de entrada, por que estás excitando a través del VAS directamente y ese transistor tiene la polarización de base a través de un divisor resistivo conectado a la alimentación, así que cualquier ruido en la alimentación pasa directo a la señal de salida. Lo único que lo salva un poco es la baja potencia que tiene y el hecho de que la realimentación va al divisor de base...
3- No tiene ajuste de corriente de reposo estabilizado, lo cual no es necesarimente malo para esa potencia, pero podría ser mucho mejor.

En resumen: Es un diseño viejo e incompleto (buscá en el foro un amplificador Fapesa de 40W para que veas lo que era un amplificador de esa época diseñado como corresponde) y que está muy ampliamente superado por un montón de diseños actuales y prácticamente al mismo costo (leé un destacado en este subforo que habla de un ampli de 20W, que es bastante mejor que este y no tiene muchas más cosas).

PD: No veo por que me tirarían al rio por viejo...al menos yo me actualizo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2010)

Mira esto que es casi lo mismo, pero mejor.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-60w-2n3055-9693/


----------



## mastropiero (Feb 22, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> A ver...empecemos de nuevo:
> 1- Ese diseño es de antes del 75, y si bien no es necesariamente malo, en la configuración que está usado ahí tiene una sensibilidad al ruido ESPANTOSA. Que vos no la escuches no significa que no exista ese problema, y mas todavía si ponés un capacitor de filtro de 2000uF, que es definitivamente poco para 30W de potencia. Esos valores de capacidad en la alimentación son los que se usaban en la época que se diseño ese amplificador, y peor sucede con el valor y posición del capacitor de salida que es definitivamente pequeño y ni siquiera está en el lazo de realimentación, con lo que la frecuencia de corte (-3dB) sobre la carga es de 20Hz (8ohms) o 40Hz (4ohms).
> 2- No tiene etapa de entrada, por que estás excitando a través del VAS directamente y ese transistor tiene la polarización de base a través de un divisor resistivo conectado a la alimentación, así que cualquier ruido en la alimentación pasa directo a la señal de salida. Lo único que lo salva un poco es la baja potencia que tiene y el hecho de que la realimentación va al divisor de base...
> 3- No tiene ajuste de corriente de reposo estabilizado, lo cual no es necesarimente malo para esa potencia, pero podría ser mucho mejor.
> ...



Ayyyy Güelinaaa ...
El Amplificador lo anúncian como de 15w .
Personalmente lo hice y funciona muy bien . No tiene ruido . Con solo 2.000 uF de filtrado . ¡SI! .
Lo compare y esperimente con el TDA 2040 y este ultimo se quedo muy cortito en comparación .
Te animo a que unas esos cuatro transistores y pruebes ... No vas a perder nada .



Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira esto que es casi lo mismo, pero mejor.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-60w-2n3055-9693/



Si Hombre SI .
Este Amplificador es similar a uno que yo tengo . Es mas , al final le añadí dos 2n3055 y creo me da 100W . Pero claro , los altavoces ...Tela .

El Amplificador que yo propongo , es un auxiliar . Lo anúncian como de 15W HIFI , pero da muchísimo mas y con calidad . Los altavoces no son tan costosos como el anterior y te sonoriza bastante bien la casa .
Yo lo hice y lo comparé con el TDA 2040 y este ultimo se quedo muy , pero que muy cortito . 

Te animo a que unas esos cuatro transistores y luego me cuentes .


----------



## mastropiero (Feb 24, 2010)

Como veo que tiene audiencia este Post ... Pos voy a poner algo más .
Hice algunas modificaciones para abaratar el circuito y tambien para empequeñecerlo y no por ello pierde calidad .
Todas las resistencia son de carbon de 1/4W menos las de los transisitores finales que son de 1/2W .
El que lo haga que lo disfrute y el que no lo haga ... Que se quede sin el . 
Por unos 5 dolares no pueden quedarse sin un amplificador tan cojonudo .


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 4, 2010)

Aqui les presento a este pequeño Jabato .
Primeramente le puse como transistores finales dos BD131 y dos resistencias de 1-1/2W
Funciona mal , no puedo meter mas de 27V , se queman las reisistencias y los BD131 y eso que aguantan 3A.

A continuación le cambio los transistores finales por 2n3055 y pongo resistencias de 4W, 52V de alimentación con 4.400uf de filtrado,  y ... ¡EUREKA! .
Por mas caña que le doy no calienta nadita , tampoco tiene ruido .  A tope chupa casi 1A .
Se le puede llamar "EL FRIO , FRIISIMO".prácticamente NO NECESITA DISIPADOR

La corriente de fuga se puede graduar con R5 , está entre 2 y 24mA . En mi caso la dejé en 10mA.

Ya lo saben , si desean hacer este pequeño Jabato , opten por la versión de 2n3055. Exito seguro .


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 5, 2010)

@mastropiero enhorabuena por el buen amplificador que has hecho, si te gusta, funciona y suena bien, ni caso a los comentarios, seguro que siempre hay algo mejor, pero el éxito de éste hobby es disfutar y aprender, en ambos casos logrado con tu diseño.
Gracias por el aporte.
P.D.: Distinguido @ezavalla ya hemos tenido otra charla respecto a la "calidad" de los amplificadores en el Link del amplificador de 20 W de Silicon Chip ; insisto ésto no es ninguna competición, seguro que hay diseños de más calidad, más watios, etc... pero considero que cada uno se fabrica lo que le agrada o puede permitirse economicamente, o simplemente le apetece. No pretendamos ser más papistas que el Papa. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2010)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> P.D.: Distinguido @ezavalla ya hemos tenido otra charla respecto a la "calidad" de los amplificadores en el Link del amplificador de 20 W de Silicon Chip ; insisto ésto no es ninguna competición, seguro que hay diseños de más calidad, más watios, etc... pero considero que cada uno se fabrica lo que le agrada o puede permitirse economicamente, o simplemente le apetece. No pretendamos ser más papistas que el Papa. Un cordial saludo.



Si te fijas en la charla que hemos tenido, en mi ultimo post están todas las justificaciones de mis apreciaciones hacia tus comentarios.

Esto no es cuestión de ser mas papistas que el Papa ni nada por el estilo. Para todas las cosas electrónicas hay una justificación que indica por que sirven o no sirven para alguna tarea, y la mayoría de ellas te las he expuesto en el tema que mencionas. Si a vos te gusta escuchar el sonido de un amplificador con distorsión, o zumbidos de alimentación mal desacoplada o usar una fuente de alimentación que calienta toda la casa....pues acepto tus gustos. Lo que no puedo aceptar es que bajos esas condiciones me digas que el diseño es bueno sin poner la opinión en el contexto adecuado. 

Saludos!


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 5, 2010)

Señores , que halla Paz.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRAk8HIda9c


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2010)

mastropiero dijo:


> Por otra parte TU , tambien tienes mas de 40 años y por ello no te vamos  a tirar al Rio .
> 
> 
> ezavalla dijo:
> ...



Capo. Esta es la mejor parte. 

No me gustan mucho los diseños de muchos años de antigüedad, sin antes actualizar los valores de los componentes, por lo menos.

Se que casi la mayoría de los diseños antiguos suelen ser los primitivos que luego *se fueron reacondicionando y modificando los valores y configuraciones de los circuitos*, pero también está bueno ir actualizándose con los circuitos y más con los amplificadores de audio, ya que hoy en día es mucho más estudiado el tema y se crean mucho mejores y más eficientes...

Solo para probar, podrías hacer un amplificador con dos TDA2050 en modo bridge y luego comparar la potencia y calidad con este que propones. 

El circuito que propones está bueno por la simplicidad. Supongo muy fácil de armar...


Saludos!!
Tavo10

PD: nada de 2002 ni 2003 ni 2004 ni 2030 ni 2040


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2010)

mastropiero dijo:


> Señores , que halla Paz.



Hay PAZ...solo es una discusión más...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hay PAZ...solo es una discusión más...


Aguante la paz, es la mejor forma de vivir. En paz con todos en cuanto sea posible.

Saludos...
Tavo10


----------



## palomo (Mar 6, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hay PAZ...solo es una discusión más...



Discusiones que a mi punto de vista nos hace aprender un poco mas en este mundo de la electronica ¿Porqué? 

Aveces uno tiene algun concepto acertadamente o herroneamente de algun tema circuito o configuracion, leer otro punto de vista sirve para analizar y darnos cuenta si estamos en lo cierto o hemos arrastrado un herror durante un tiempo, discusiones que se vuelven interesantes para los foristas y cualquier persona que entre a esta pagina, esto nos obliga a leer y estudiar, en pocas palabras actualizarnos y con esto refutar o dar la razón ( cuando la otra persona lo tiene ), asi que una pequeña discusión enriqueze dia a dia nuestros conocimientos y hacernos sentir orgullosos de nuestro vicio hacia los electrones.

Saludos.

PD y que sigan las discusiones pero con caballerosidad.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 6, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Aveces uno tiene algun concepto acertadamente o h*erroneamente* de algun tema circuito o configuracion, leer otro punto de vista sirve para analizar y darnos cuenta si estamos en lo cierto o hemos arrastrado un h*error* durante un tiempo



Error, Erróneamente *siempre sin H*. Ya tuviste tu primer error... 

Saludos Palomo, interesante lo tuyo, muy acertado

Tavo10

Mensajes fusionados automáticamente:

Bueno pero al final, me puse a pensar con el comentario de Palomo, y tiene razón, si al amigo Mastropiero le gusta su amplificador y quiso compartirlo no hay que tirarle piedras y palos así de una. La intención es lo que vale eh...

Y me parece justo todos los comentario de Ezavalla. Porque si a alguien se le ocurriera hacer este ampli y después no funciona o le volaron los 2n3055, ya estuvo advertido 

Yo entendí algo hace poco:
Si te gustan los transistores y querés hacer amplificadores chicos está bien, pero para esa potencia no se justifica usar un tremendo circuito y dos transistores si tranquilamente se podría reemplazar por un buen amplificador integrado.
*No pierdan las esperanzas, no todos son TDA2004* como cree el amigo Mastropiero... Hay muy buenos amplificadores Hi-Fi integrados, que suenan con mucha potencia y bien...

Yo ahora estoy en planes de armar un amplificador con dos *TDA1514*, son *excelentes integrados*, son de los mejores mejores ICs. Te animo a que averigües Mastropiero sobre este chip si te interesa tener un buen ampli con mucha calidad y potencia... 

Saludos muchachos! Que anden too OK

Tavo10


----------



## palomo (Mar 8, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Error, Erróneamente *siempre sin H*. Ya tuviste tu primer error...



Me gusta soldar bichitos, y aveces conecto mal una ¨H¨ haciendo corto en el escribir castellano 

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2010)

Un *H*error en el puente " " hace que no ande bien el motor...  
(Sí, sé que es un chiste muy tonto y hasta difícil de entender, pero me salió son darme cuenta)

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Mar 8, 2010)

tené cuidado con las cosas que te salen sin darte cuenta cacho, son peligrosas...
 

NO LO ENTENDÍ

Saludos Cacho!!


----------



## matias_2008 (May 28, 2010)

hola quisiera saber que reamplasos hay para los 2n3055 que utiliza este amplificador ya que no encuetro los orginales, todos los que compre son falsos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 28, 2010)

Prueba con el MJ15003.
Un saludo


----------



## matias_2008 (May 28, 2010)

no se podrian remplazar por algunos tip?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2010)

matias_2008 dijo:


> no se podrian remplazar por algunos tip?



Si. Los TIP3055.


----------



## matias_2008 (May 28, 2010)

bueno muchas gracias voy a probar


----------



## fallen (Jun 16, 2010)

hola queria saber con que se alimenta este ampliii??
y si se puede usar con celulares o mp3???


----------



## Cacho (Jun 16, 2010)

¿Y con qué lo querés alimentar? ¿Con Quaker?
Mirá el esquema, que tenés la alimentación especificada.

Y sí se, puede usar con un MP3 o el celular.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## rlcapo (Sep 9, 2010)

hola nunca arme un amplificador a transistores y quiero empezar con este, hise un pcb en pcb wizard que me resulta mas comodo pero seguro que los transistores estan mal puestos es que en la escuela no me enseñaron todabia el transistor pero quiero armarlo.
¿me podrian acomodar bien los transistores? asi lo puedo armar (los transistores finales 2n3055 van conectados con cables), pero yo pregunto si me podrian acomodar los demas, se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2010)

En PCB Wizard poco puedo ayudarte, se me hace muy difícil diseñar en ese (se le cruzan las conexiones en cuanto movés algo). Si llegás a hacerlo en EAGLE, encantado de darte una mano.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 9, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> PD: nada de 2002 ni 2003 ni 2004 ni 2030 ni 2040


porque???? son tan buenos para los amplis...


----------



## leop4 (Sep 10, 2010)

para mi el mejor es el TDA7377 o si quieren potencia el que hice yo que es el Famosisimo RCA de 100WRMS....


----------



## Tavo (Sep 10, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> porque???? son tan buenos para los amplis...


 
Es verdad, contando solo con los TDA2030 y 2040 si, son buenos.

Yo me refería a que es mucho mejor que todos esos el TDA2050. En cualquier configuración, simple o puente, tienen una calidad extrordinaria, excelente, se alimentan con poca tensión y para hacer amplificadores chicos, es buenísimo.
Lo mismo en puente, ahí logran un potencia considerable, que no cualquier parlante se banca, ideal para escuchar música con un buen (elevado) volumen; claro, siempre dependiendo de la sensibilidad de tus parlantes.

Lo recomiendo al 100%. Luego, dos TDA7294 en puente (100 Wrms) y luego, los queridos transistores.

Saludos.
Tavo.

PS: A modo de comentario, no más: El tan conocido y popular amplificador de guitarra Marshall 100DFX está hecho en base a TDA7294. 

PS2:


leop4 dijo:


> para mi el mejor es el TDA7377 o si quieren potencia el que hice yo que es el Famosisimo RCA de 100WRMS....


Personalmente, no me gusta ese amplificador. Yo lo armé, suena bien y todo, pero prefiero dos TDA2050 en modo simple. Esperaba más potencia de ése, y claro, se alimenta con fuente simple de menos de 18V. No llega a los 20 Wrms.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 15, 2010)

bueno pero con un buen pre!!! ajaj suena joya


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 11, 2011)

hola alguien me podría decir que se varia con r3 y con r5 y cual es el remplazo para los diodos sd530
muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2011)

Con R3 el bias de los transistores de salida , digamos unos 25 mA
Con R5 la simetría.
SD530 podés ponerle 1N4003


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 12, 2011)

como debo hacer para ajustar r5 que es la simetría ya que leí este tema "Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia" y solo habla del OFFSET y del BIAS.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 12, 2011)

matias_2008 dijo:


> como debo hacer para ajustar r5 que es la simetría ya que leí este tema "Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia" y solo habla del OFFSET y del BIAS.



No se te va a escapar un "Gracias" por ahí no?

Viste la respuesta de arriba?


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 13, 2011)

tenes razon gracias a todos los que me están ayudando para que yo pueda realiza este amplificado

una ultima consulta como hago para ajustar R5


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2011)

Con R3 regulás que donde dice 20 V haya 20 V
Con R5 regulás que sobre R11 haya 0,025 Vdc



Ver el archivo adjunto 30095


Saludos !


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 13, 2011)

muchisimas gracias DOSMETROS.
el lunes voy a comprar las cosas para armarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2011)

¿ Ya tenés el transformador ? ¿ De cuantos volts y amperes es ?


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 13, 2011)

hola tengo una fuente que entrega 44vcc y 6amp de un equipo de musica antiguo que ya no se podia repara mas, tenia componente faltantes y partes de la placa rotas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2011)

Mirá éste es un amplificador estilo vintage Siemens.

Para fuente simple te recomiendo los vintage Fapesa , el de 40 Watts necesitaba 60 Volts y el de 25 Watts creo algo de 38 volts , así que podemos buscar el intermedio . . .  eran casi iguales.

O armarlos en puente que te darían algo de 100 Watts , el lunes te los busco.

Saludos !


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 14, 2011)

muchisimas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2011)

Te dejo el Fapesa de 25 Watts que trabaja con 45 Vdc  , sin y con protección !

Juro que Ezavalla lo había subido pero no lo encontré .

Fijate el Aries ese que es un circuito puente hecho con dos de 40 Watts , cambiale los valores para hacerlo con dos de 25 Watts.

Otra posibilidad es que te hagas un puente con dos TDA2050 en fuente simple 

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 16, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hay PAZ...solo es una discusión más...



Hola ezavalla, la verdad yo si te comprendo, solo los años de experiencia son testigos de una gran cantidad de argumentos bien fundamentados contra una opinion de satisfaccion personal limitada por la experiencia.

Saludos, oye y no viste mi tema sino una vez no mas, espero lo veas y me des tu opinion que ciertamente me parece muy importante.


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

muchas gracias por los diagrmas
cuanto consume el del tda2050?

en la foto de adjunta maque con un circuito rojo y quisiera saber si esta parte del circuito esta unida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2011)

44 V por 6 Amperes te da una fuente de 264 Watts.

Y cada puente de TDA2050 dará unos 45 Watts por canal , son 90 watts con un rendimiento del 60 % , tomando de la fuente unos 144 Watts . . . estás cómodo 

Los empalmes o conecciones tienen bolita  . , sin bolita pasan de largo.

Te recomiendo veas éste foro: Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs , donde se trata de el mismo amplificador , pero con fuente partida , así que tenés el PCB al que habrá que hacerle alguna pequeña reforma o algún cambio mínimo al montar algunos componentes.

Saludos !


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

yo había echo el tda 2050 con fuente simple que aparece en el datashee pero se calienta cuando le pongo voltaje y revise varias vece la conexiones y están bien ya cambie el tda por las duda y hace lo mismo puede se que lo estoy probando con una fuente de 24vcc y no con la de 44vcc?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2011)

Con poca tensión no andan o no andan bien.

Además fijate que no sean falsos.

Por otro lado , las placas originales están muy mal , no se pueden reparar ?

Animate y pone foto de las placas que traia

Saludos !


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

si son originales, depuse pruebo con la fuente de 44vcc?
muchas gracias.
respecto a la placas del audinac ya no se puede reparar mas hay pista faltantes como que se despegaron de la placa, ese ampli me lo regalo mi tio por que lo iva a tira desgraciadamente paso por muchos técnicos malos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Juro que Ezavalla lo había subido pero no lo encontré .


Acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problema-ampli-audinac-41083/#post339237

Saludos!



ferchito dijo:


> Saludos, oye y no viste mi tema sino una vez no mas, espero lo veas y me des tu opinion que ciertamente me parece muy importante.


   Cual tema????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2011)

Si , dale con la de 44 Vdc 

¿ Tiene buenos disipadores ?

Saludos !


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 16, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Acá:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problema-ampli-audinac-41083/#post339237
> 
> Saludos!
> ...



Creo que se refiere a este tema: donde al inicio no hay nada:enfadado:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-puente-150w-stk4182ll-50620/


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 17, 2011)

gracias por la ayuda, pruebo con la fuente de 44vcc, si tiene un disipador  grande y aparte por las dudas le pongo  un cooler. lo que decía que calentaba tampoco era que se calentaba todo el disipador pero cuando tocaba el integrado con el dedo esta un poquito caliente nada mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2011)

Eso es más que normal. 

En electrónica , transistor caliente te quema y no podés resistir el dedo encima.











Saludos !


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 17, 2011)

si pero este apenas calentaba tampoco para tanto igual ya lo probe con los 44v y funca perfecto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2011)

Pero estás con el simple o el BTL (puente) ?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 17, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a este tema: donde al inicio no hay nada:enfadado:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-puente-150w-stk4182ll-50620/



Era el primer tema que ponia en consideracion y por eso tuve inconvenientes para subir los archivos, pero de todas formas ahi estan los diagramas de montaje.



ezavalla dijo:


> Cual tema????



Si justamente este:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-puente-150w-stk4182ll-50620/

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> Si justamente este:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-puente-150w-stk4182ll-50620/


Sip...lo he leído entero antes y está muy bien lo que has hecho....pero no sé que quieres que comente   

La forma que has aplicado en la reparación es muy buena y coherente, ya que siendo un CI hibrido has reemplazado con componentes discretos externos los internos que han fallado...y has logrado un muy buen resultado 

No tengo mucho mas para decirte, aunque seguramente yo no lo haría como reparación de un equipo de un cliente...a menos que tuviera suficiente espacio en el disipador existente como para asegurarme de que los transistores externos van a trabajar bien...y aún así lo pensaría un par de veces...

Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 17, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Sip...lo he leído entero antes y está muy bien lo que has hecho....pero no sé que quieres que comente
> 
> La forma que has aplicado en la reparación es muy buena y coherente, ya que siendo un CI hibrido has reemplazado con componentes discretos externos los internos que han fallado...y has logrado un muy buen resultado
> 
> ...



Bien pues no pense que lo hayas visto mas veces,  pues como solo quedo tu mensaje antes de que pudieras ver los esquemas, creia que no lo habias visto, te agradezco por tu opinion.

Saludos.


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 17, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero estás con el simple o el BTL (puente) ?



 en modo simple suena perfecto muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## rlcapo (Mar 20, 2011)

¿Aguantara 78v o abra que reemplazar algo?
y ¿que potencia entregaría con ese voltaje?


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 21, 2011)

hola me parce que  lo máximo que soporta en fuente simple es de 50vcc


----------



## rlcapo (Mar 22, 2011)

¿Qué distorsion posee?


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 23, 2011)

no se pero te digo que yo estoy alimentando 2 módulos con 44vcc y 6ampl, los tengo conectados a un preamplificador y  lo pongo a máximo y se escucha re bien, los estoy usando con bafles de 8ohms 100wrms y los mueve lindo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2011)

Rlcapo habla del "Siemens" de la primera página y Matias_2008 habla del TDA2040 . . . .


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 2, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te dejo el Fapesa de 25 Watts que trabaja con 45 Vdc  , sin y con protección !
> 
> Juro que Ezavalla lo había subido pero no lo encontré .
> 
> ...



Esta versión de 25W no es la misma que subió el Dr."Z", este PCB no incorpora los finales en la misma
Por favor disposición de L9S


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 2, 2021)

De los componentes sobre la misma, no es esta versión Transistores de potencia quemados en AMPO de 40+40Wrms.


----------



## malesi (Ene 2, 2021)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Esta versión de 25W no es la misma que subió el Dr."Z", este PCB no incorpora los finales en la misma
> Por favor disposición de L9S


Has llegado 9años tarde 😆  😆  😆  😆


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 2, 2021)

malesi dijo:


> Has llegado 9años tarde 😆  😆  😆  😆


Nop, Horacio y el Doctor siguen dando guerra, gracias a Dios.... Y preguntó por el Fapesa de 25W.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2021)

Llega cómo . . .  supongo que los Fapesa son de alrededor de los años setenti . . .

El de 15 W y el de 25 W compartían plaqueta que incluía los transistores de salida TO3 con dos pequeños disipadores en U , el de 40 W , la plaqueta era mas pequeña , no incluía transistores de salida que debían ser cableados.

P.D.: Reparar Viejas placas RCA


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 2, 2021)

No os gusta leer o yo leo mucho.....esto es tuyo en este hilo, placa de 25 W

SIn transistores de salida en ella y sin la disposición de componentes sobre ella...
Este otro también es tuyo en otro hilo....

No se parecen en NA.....desde el AMOR...
Me empollé el link que citas y de donde procede la segunda imagen y de casualidad encontré este hilo con la primera imagen.
Un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2021)

Los que se usaban era el de 15 y 25 con transistores de salida incluidos y el de 40 que era el segundo.


Luego la primer variante era sin protección contra cortocircuitos , nunca la he usado :


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 2, 2021)

Por mi curiosidad científica , estoy  maquinando un experimento tienes la disposición de componentes de esta ¿¿¿¿¿¿ La de la IZQUIERDA,,,,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2021)

Puedes usar el circuito con protección , quitando la protección en la placa mas conocida


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 5, 2021)

Por cierto el esquema que abre el post es el famoso VALKIT9.....histórico en estos lares y testeado en éste foro..





						Amplificador 6 Watt de pares complementarios
					

Para manosear los potenciómetros , al pasarle el mouse por encima aparece una corredera gris tipo potenciómetro lineal , y le das con el mouse. Simple :aprobacion:




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Saludos


----------

